# C#.net PDF to XML convertor



## beingGamer (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi, as the title say I am finding any third party component that will convert PDF file into proper structured XML file.

The thing I want to achieve is- There is a website that generates PDF file and I want to extract the contents of the PDF and use them to store into database.
I think converting PDF to xml will be a better way to start of.
If there is any other way please suggest.


----------



## Shah (Nov 26, 2014)

I haven't come across a component that does it.

But, there are lots of code available that can convert tables in PDF files to XML.

Check those codes, may be. If you want a component only, remember that you can always create your own components.


----------

